#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  ONU Huawei em OLT parks

## grotondo

Boa tarde,

Ja fiz uns testes com ONU's Huaweis em OLT's da Furukawa. Alguem ja conseguiu fazer as ONU's Huawei se registrarem em olts da parks??


A olt reconhece a onu mas ao aplicar o perfil, recebo a mensagem que aquele perfil não pode ser atrelado. Não se eu teria que adaptar um perfil para huawei ou algo do tipo.

----------


## Zeroberto

Até onde sei, a Parks, assim como Calix, Zhone/Intelbrás e mais alguns fabricantes, seguem o padrão fechado do GPON, ou seja, a OLT do fornecedor A só irá operar 100% com ONUs do mesmo fornecedor A.
Para a OLT aceitar ONUs de terceiros o fabricante deve implementar o GPON aberto, como utilizado por Fiberhome, Huawei e Digistar, por exemplo.

----------

